# PIRATE TREASURE



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


What ride? 
but good luck on the sale junior... bike is clean as hell


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no way :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 6 2007, 08:24 PM~8056659
> *What ride?
> but good luck on the sale junior... bike is clean as hell
> *


I GOT A 79 MONTE CARLO..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 6 2007, 08:24 PM~8056665
> *no way :0
> *


YUP TIME TO MOVE UP A LEVEL ..


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

oh nevermind he did get a car.. hahaha good luck junior


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i18.tinypic.com/5448i92.jpg[/img]]


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dammit. :angry: sell me the turn table. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 6 2007, 08:41 PM~8056782
> *dammit. :angry:  sell me the turn table. :biggrin:
> *


NA IM SELLING EVERYTHING TOGETHER


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 09:42 PM~8056791
> *NA IM SELLING EVERYTHING TOGETHER
> *


pm me a price for it or around what you want to get


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

good luck thats a clean bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 08:49 PM~8056859
> *good luck thats a clean bike
> *


THANKS


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

my offer is 1.50 (my lunch money for skool) :roflmao: :biggrin: good luck foo...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jun 6 2007, 09:27 PM~8057140
> *my offer is 1.50 (my lunch money for skool) :roflmao:  :biggrin: good luck foo...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I like it if I had it I would not sell it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jun 6 2007, 08:27 PM~8057140
> *my offer is 1.50 (my lunch money for skool) :roflmao:  :biggrin: good luck foo...
> *


atleast its a offer. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 10:42 PM~8056791
> *NA IM SELLING EVERYTHING TOGETHER
> *


if you really need the money, i got it for you right now :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

best way to sell.. part it outtttttttttt..... sell faster..'

justdezz gots money in hand for turntable.. he'll even pay shipping..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 09:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


BIKE MUST GO...ANY OFFERS...HIT ME UP OR LIL GOODTIMES CC


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

how much you want looking for somthing for my son


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

THATS A TIGHT ASS BIKE HOPE U SELL IT


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

good luck on the sale paul!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 7 2007, 12:55 AM~8057582
> *how much you want looking for somthing for my son
> *


SUP GANSTA :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

KOOL BIKE..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

$1000.00 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LOW8RIDER (Nov 20, 2006)

damn i like that bike much :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That's a really sick bike man. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i always liked that bike


----------



## bastre (Jun 5, 2007)

hello the bike is very nice :0 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where are you from bastre?


----------



## bastre (Jun 5, 2007)

hello i from the french sorry for my english but i would like speack english a+


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's good enough :biggrin:


----------



## bastre (Jun 5, 2007)

lol you laughs? it is null yes for its considering I adore the lowrider I will try to learn with you gently I use a translator for evening 
ps : the translator is good ? lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i can understand what your saying.


----------



## bastre (Jun 5, 2007)

the translator is no good but i said my english is very bad lol i learn the english with you gently 
i understand or no ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 7 2007, 07:57 PM~8059579
> *i can understand what your saying.
> *



Yep cuz half the time you talk the same way :roflmao:


----------



## bastre (Jun 5, 2007)

lol


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

how much for tat bike????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

what you looking to get


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

aah one of my favorits, hope you sell it to someone who knows how to treat a bike nice :thumbsup: 
btw: if you put skirts how you mount the shity part on your frame 4 the torpedo?
I was thinking abouth... no brakes :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 7 2007, 10:03 PM~8060590
> *aah one of my favorits, hope you sell it to someone who knows how to treat a bike nice :thumbsup:
> btw: if you put skirts how you mount the shity part on your frame 4 the torpedo?
> I was thinking abouth... no brakes :dunno:
> *



That goes behind the skirts and don't mount to anything really. That's how I got it on my bike. The free wheel acts as a brake itself. The free wheel I got is the type that acts as a brake if you pedal backwards, its not the type that don't do anything if you pedal backwards.


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc (Sep 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 7 2007, 08:07 PM~8060618
> *That goes behind the skirts and don't mount to anything really.  That's how I got it on my bike.  The free wheel acts as a brake itself.  The free wheel I got is the type that acts as a brake if you pedal backwards, its not the type that don't do anything if you pedal backwards.
> *


yup its true, a friend of mine didn't fix that bracket either and it brakes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT FOR A CLEAN BIKE


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jun 7 2007, 04:44 PM~8061871
> *TTT FOR A CLEAN BIKE
> *


good luck with your sale. Thats one clean bike. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meat_@Jun 7 2007, 03:50 PM~8061904
> *good luck with your sale. Thats one clean bike. :biggrin:
> *


thanks ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 7 2007, 05:50 PM~8061908
> *thanks ...
> *


WHAT ARE YOU ASKING FOR THIS BIKE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey junior here u go
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/347389893.html


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

pm me a price


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

1,400


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i like it but it is not ridable with out the chain and that would be bad judging wise other than that the bike is clean i would buy it and put our sword line of parts on it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

maybe the skirt is too big and it would scrape, i hadn't seen that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowchevy1989_@Jun 8 2007, 12:01 PM~8066135
> *1,400
> *


x2 uhuh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 8 2007, 11:23 AM~8066555
> *i like it but it is not ridable with out the chain and that would be bad judging wise other than that the bike is clean i would buy it and put our sword line of parts on it
> *


its ridable i just dont want to scratch it ..


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

goodluck on the sale, real nice bike 


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 9 2007, 07:23 AM~8067627
> *its ridable i just dont want to scratch it ..
> *


i scratched up my axle brackets fair bad puttin mine together  wasnt happy


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt hno:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

does it come with a free chain


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK ALL THE HATERS!!!!!!  


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 8 2007, 08:59 PM~8069648
> *does it come with a free chain
> *


THAT'S A STUPID ASS QUESTION, ARE YOU A BUYER OR A LOOKER. IF YOU DONT HAVE FUCKEN CASH STAY OFF THIS TOPIC.... :twak: :twak:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

1400$ is a good price!
display comes with it right?


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

that bike is clean as fuck


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2007, 10:37 PM~8070195
> *THAT'S A STUPID ASS QUESTION, ARE YOU A BUYER OR A LOOKER. IF YOU DONT HAVE FUCKEN CASH STAY OFF THIS TOPIC....  :twak:  :twak:
> *


a stupid ass question indeed but if im gonna throw 1500 out of my pocket for a bike i rather have a whole bike not part of it, well?. NVM fuck it im gonna use the money and juice my ride


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 11:38 PM~8057515
> *best way to sell.. part  it  outtttttttttt..... sell faster..'
> 
> justdezz gots money in hand for turntable.. he'll even pay shipping..
> *


Some of the money might have blood or poop on it but it still spends.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

What are you trying to get for it?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 9 2007, 05:20 AM~8071020
> *a stupid ass question indeed but if im gonna throw 1500 out of my pocket for a bike i rather have a whole bike not part of it, well?. NVM fuck it im gonna use the money and juice my ride
> *


you still wouldnt buy shit so stfu.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 05:17 PM~8073244
> *you still wouldnt buy shit so stfu.
> *


no shit sherlock it cheaper to build one


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 9 2007, 04:20 PM~8073264
> *no shit sherlock it cheaper to build one
> *


not realy. building it cost more. lets say
$200 frame + body work
$25O-$3OO paint
$5OO+ murals
$35O parts
$3OO display. turn table + fabric.
im gessing $100 powder coat and relace rims.

this is what i think it cost.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 05:44 PM~8073324
> *not realy. building it cost more. lets say
> $200 frame + body work
> $25O-$3OO paint
> ...


not when its 70% in house including paint


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 05:44 PM~8073324
> *not realy. building it cost more. lets say
> $200 frame + body work
> $25O-$3OO paint
> ...


i could do my own paint and murals and it'll only cost 100 for paint and stencils


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

kayy everyone has connections no need to brag about all the connections you have in this topic..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

part it, how much for the rims...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2007, 11:48 PM~8074880
> *part it, how much for the rims...
> *


 :nono: I AINT SELLING PARTS OFF THE BIKE ..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 9 2007, 07:52 PM~8073347
> *i could do my own paint and murals and it'll only cost 100 for paint and stencils
> *


where do you see stencils on this bike? :uh:


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc (Sep 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 10 2007, 12:08 AM~8074943
> *where do you see stencils on this bike? :uh:
> *


for the airbrushing you need stecils for some of the shapes some people make there own but sometimes i buy mines


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 10 2007, 04:11 PM~8077625
> *for the airbrushing you need stecils for some of the shapes some people make there own but sometimes i buy mines
> *


THEY DIDNT USE STENCILS FOR THE BIKE ...


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

oh sorry so they just freestyle off what you design


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 10 2007, 06:38 PM~8078284
> *oh sorry so they just freestyle off what you design
> *


YUP ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 10 2007, 06:38 PM~8078284
> *oh sorry so they just freestyle off what you design
> *


all that was free handed homie


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 11 2007, 02:11 AM~8077625
> *for the airbrushing you need stecils for some of the shapes some people make there own but sometimes i buy mines
> *



Its not done with stencils but it if was the value would have dropped about $300. Freehand is always more expensive.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i think yall are getting the stencil thing wrong first off all airbrushers use some sort of a stencil weather it be a circle shape or a half moon shape or a 90 degree angle so im pretty sure there was a few stencils used especially for the skeletons hat the airbrushing still looks good im sure alot of it was freestyle too ya know what i mean so homie dont let the stencil thing get to ya cause everyone uses them


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2007, 02:23 PM~8067627
> *its ridable i just dont want to scratch it ..
> *


i feel ya i wouldnt wanna scratch it either but stuff like that might deduct points by not having the chain on it or the skirts not being thought out more to make it all work but the bike is super clean homie if i had the cash i would mabey buy it but i hope you find a good home for it if it was mine i wouldnt sell it pictures only hold so many memories but good luck homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 11 2007, 07:19 AM~8081140
> *i feel ya i wouldnt wanna scratch it either but stuff like that might deduct points by not having the chain on it or the skirts not being thought out more to make it all work but the bike is super clean homie if i had the cash i would mabey buy it but i hope you find a good home for it if it was mine i wouldnt sell it pictures only hold so many memories but good luck homie
> *


thaanks...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 9 2007, 11:27 PM~8074808
> *TTT...
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Bump for little goodtimes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

goodluck on your sale jr :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 09:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 09:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

im suprised this is not sold yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Have you decided to part it out yet?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 13 2007, 08:02 PM~8100156
> *Have you decided to part it out yet?
> *


no i aint parting out the bike ..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

turntable????? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 13 2007, 08:32 PM~8100385
> *turntable????? :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt.. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 13 2007, 10:04 PM~8100177
> *no i aint parting out the bike ..
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 13 2007, 08:04 PM~8100177
> *no i aint parting out the bike ..
> *


Ill take the frame if ever you change your mind.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Wheels look nice


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 09:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 13 2007, 08:04 PM~8100177
> *no i aint parting out the bike ..
> *


If by miracle you do decide to I would like the sprocket and the pedals. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

you should part it out. alot of people clearly want parts off the bike. it would sell faster.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 14 2007, 08:00 PM~8107315
> *you should part it out. alot of people clearly want parts off the bike. it would sell faster.
> *


YOU COULD BUY THE BIKE AND PART IT OUT .. :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jun 6 2007, 11:39 PM~8057226
> *I like it if I had it I would not sell it
> *


if u had a car u would


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jun 15 2007, 09:46 AM~8111014
> *if u had a car u would
> *


:nono: i wouldnt.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How much you asking again?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

1400


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

ILL TAKE IF U TAKE PAYMENTS !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

1400? :banghead: ES MUCHO


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2007, 10:59 AM~8121214
> *1400? :banghead: ES MUCHO
> *


X2 but hey look on the bright side that means your chrome street bike is worth 1000


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 17 2007, 01:25 PM~8121300
> *X2 but hey look on the bright side that means your chrome street bike is worth 1000
> *


ahahahahahahahahaha
The chrome streets are collectors items


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Look, most people dont like to part out for one reason only, and its because they want to make profit, or they are trying to make back what they spent. Look, you got a nice bike but 1400 is BIG cash. No one here has pockets that deep. Part it out, you make the most out of it.  













By the way, Ill take the frame.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TIPI TOP !!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT ..


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 17 2007, 07:07 PM~8123257
> *Look, most people dont like to part out for one reason only, and its because they want to make profit, or they are trying to make back what they spent. Look, you got a nice bike but 1400 is BIG cash. No one here has pockets that deep. Part it out, you make the most out of it.
> By the way, Ill take the frame.
> *


youll never make what you spent on a bicycle parting it out will bring in a good chunk back or a least 100 or more in profit


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 17 2007, 07:44 PM~8123461
> *youll never make what you spent on a bicycle parting it out will bring in a good chunk back or a least 100 or more in profit
> *


na i want the whole bike gone with the display..i aint parting the bike out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 17 2007, 10:59 AM~8121214
> *1400? :banghead: ES MUCHO
> *


1300


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2007, 09:46 PM~8069922
> *FUCK ALL THE HATERS!!!!!!
> TTT
> *


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Aight, fair enough.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 17 2007, 07:44 PM~8123461
> *youll never make what you spent on a bicycle parting it out will bring in a good chunk back or a least 100 or more in profit
> *


Have you ever built a custom bike from, more or less, head to toe? You will never get it back. People would rather make their own of their taste than buy something made in someone else's taste. Therefore built not bought is always preferred. Im confident that if we had a poll on this we would see the majority ruling to be in my favor.
Anyways.

Sorry for this post, not my topic.
Good luck on the sale bro, someone will be quite happy with it. Wish it was me  .


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 09:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 18 2007, 08:27 AM~8124573
> *Have you ever built a custom bike from, more or less, head to toe? You will never get it back. People would rather make their own of their taste than buy something made in someone else's taste. Therefore built not bought is always preferred. Im confident that if we had a poll on this we would see the majority ruling to be in my favor.
> Anyways.
> 
> ...



You're just pissed that he won't part it out :roflmao:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 18 2007, 06:40 AM~8125656
> *You're just pissed that he won't part it out :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: c'mon homie, dont rub it in. :tears:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 18 2007, 07:51 AM~8125938
> *:angry: c'mon homie, dont rub it in. :tears:
> *


He could buy it for $1300 then keep what he wants then part it out


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 18 2007, 11:09 PM~8132304
> *He could buy it for $1300 then keep what he wants then part it out
> *


I would if I had that kind of cash hanging around.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

TTT for a clean bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SOME BUTTY BUY THIS BIKE ALREADY ... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ebay time fo no one on layitlow will buy it maybe tony o since he buys everythign :rofl:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2007, 11:58 PM~8156488
> *ebay time fo no one on layitlow will buy it maybe tony o since he buys everythign :rofl:
> *



My name ain't Grimm Reaper fool :twak:


:roflmao: Naw, I would buy it but right now I'm broke as a joke for the next couple months


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears: being broke sucks balls


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 23 2007, 12:05 AM~8156520
> *:tears: being broke sucks balls
> *


Yep it sure as hell does but I've been strapped since my tenant decided to phuck me over back in April. I've been playing catch up ever since :angry: 

So since April I've been trying to keep up with my bills. $900 mortgage, $500 car payment, $500 to get my Mustang up and running again...... I haven't been able to spend a dime on my bikes in 3 months :tears:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT....


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2007, 01:58 PM~8156488
> *ebay time fo no one on layitlow will buy it maybe tony o since he buys everythign :rofl:
> *


Or he could part it out. :biggrin: Those pedals and sprocket look nice. :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 22 2007, 04:54 PM~8157551
> *Or he could part it out.  :biggrin:  Those pedals and sprocket look nice. :wave:
> *


 :no:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness+Jun 23 2007, 02:54 AM~8157551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OWNED :roflmao:

He ain't partin it out so stop askin :angry: 

HE's savin it for me once I get $$ again unless someone else fronts the cash for it first


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Whated does OWNED mean cause i honestly don't know and what is ttt??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt= to the top


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt...


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTB Nobody betta buy this cuz I want it :angry:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

clean bike good luck I woodint settel for anything under 1,200.00. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Jun 25 2007, 12:09 PM~8172101
> *clean bike good luck I woodint settel for anything under 1,200.00. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


PM SENT ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 25 2007, 07:43 AM~8170511
> *TTB  Nobody betta buy this cuz I want it  :angry:
> *


with aLL THE MONEY YOU BE MAKING YOU COULD BUY 100 OF THEM BIKES


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 26 2007, 06:59 AM~8176155
> *with aLL THE MONEY YOU BE MAKING YOU COULD BUY 100 OF THEM BIKES
> *


yeah but I'm strapped right now, gettin ready to put $2K into getting new tile in my house. Personally I'd rather leave it bare ugly concrete so I can buy the bike but can't do that :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Assuming you were to part it out, how much would the frame go for?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey man, I understand you dont want to part it out, but cant you let it slide?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 25 2007, 07:43 AM~8170511
> *TTB  Nobody betta buy this cuz I want it  :angry:
> *


and when you get i would like those pedals and sproket. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

This bike is SOLD! It's coming to Albuquerque,New Mexico! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Jun 27 2007, 12:01 AM~8183887
> *This bike is SOLD! It's coming to Albuquerque,New Mexico! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


finnaly someone buys it.


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8183901
> *finnaly someone buys it.
> *



Yes Sir!!! The new home for it is NM with sone of TNT shit!!!!!! Tony and Taco I got some more work for you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

SOME TNT PARTS ON IT!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

danny come the fuck on?


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 26 2007, 09:14 PM~8183986
> *danny come the fuck on?
> *



WUTT HOMIE!!! DON'T AT ME LIKE THAT DAWG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

DON'T COME AT ME LIKE THAT HOMIE!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this fo u buy everything on layitlow hahaha nice i ges that u bough it good for goodtimes cus i ges he need the money


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

sELL ME YOUR BIKE HOMIE! DON'T GET MAD CAUSE I'M NOT BROKE HOMIE!! :roflmao: :roflmao: WILL HOMIE I'M GOING TO PUT NM ON THE MAP HOMIE! NEXT YEAR BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR BIG TIME RADICAL FROM NM HOMIE!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that was my job i ges ill have 2 move to another state then fuck


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

so how much did you end up paying 1000?


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 26 2007, 09:29 PM~8184126
> * that was my job i ges ill have 2 move to another state then fuck
> *



I'LL MAKE SOME ROOM FOR YOU ERIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i ges i have to move to ohio or another wite only state


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 26 2007, 09:35 PM~8184165
> *i ges i have to move to ohio or another wite only state
> *



You bringing your bike up Aug.5


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 26 2007, 09:30 PM~8184132
> *so how much did you end up paying 1000?
> *



Somewhat!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

still want my fender braces lol


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 26 2007, 09:44 PM~8184238
> *still want my fender braces lol
> *



Ya and your sprocket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SOLD .. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Jun 27 2007, 07:27 AM~8184107
> *sELL ME YOUR BIKE HOMIE! DON'T GET MAD CAUSE I'M NOT BROKE HOMIE!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: WILL HOMIE I'M GOING TO PUT NM ON THE MAP HOMIE! NEXT YEAR BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR BIG TIME RADICAL FROM NM HOMIE!
> *


If you buy Eric's bike maybe it'll actually get finished :roflmao:


Naw dude its all good, I have a full line of sword parts already cut and finished. I was going to put them on that bike if I bought it but I'm glad you bought it cuz I know it'll get done right, you don't cut corners :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 27 2007, 08:06 AM~8186090
> *If you buy Eric's bike maybe it'll actually get finished :roflmao:
> Naw dude its all good, I have a full line of sword parts already cut and finished.  I was going to put them on that bike if I bought it but I'm glad you bought it cuz I know it'll get done right, you don't cut corners :thumbsup:
> *


who said it aint  its called the elament of surprise


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 27 2007, 08:46 PM~8187168
> *who said it aint  its called the elament of surprise
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes: aug5th will be its debute hopley 
but im not take pics till i show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 27 2007, 11:03 PM~8188018
> *:yes: aug5th will be its debute hopley
> but im not take pics till i show
> *


New Mexico show? or Bakersfield Nationals? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

burque nm show that candy n chrome one 
wtf am i going to do in bakers?


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 27 2007, 01:21 PM~8188151
> *burque nm show that candy n chrome one
> wtf am i going to do in bakers?
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 27 2007, 11:21 PM~8188151
> *burque nm show that candy n chrome one
> wtf am i going to do in bakers?
> *



You know what? All this time I thought you were from Cali :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:loco: wtf na im in southern nm by the texas border :banghead:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

DAMN IM GOING TO MISS THAT BIKE.. :tears:..


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 27 2007, 06:52 PM~8190394
> *DAMN IM GOING TO MISS THAT BIKE.. :tears:..
> *



It's in good hands homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8056618
> *TRYING TO FIX MY RIDE...PM ME SOME OFFERS..NO TRADES ..NO PARTING OUT THE BIKE ..THE DISPLAY WILL COME WITH THE BIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


*
DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE THIS BIKE IS AT... I MISS MY OLD BIKE.... *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill make you one. card board bondo and spray paint.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2009, 10:48 PM~15170851
> *Ill make you one. card board bondo and spray paint.
> *


NA ITS COOL. I DONT BUY PEOPLE BIKES THAT THEY BUILD ..I BUILD MY OWN SHIT.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 24 2009, 12:50 AM~15170874
> *NA ITS COOL. I DONT BUY PEOPLE BIKES THAT THEY BUILD ..I BUILD MY OWN SHIT.
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 23 2009, 10:50 PM~15170874
> *NA ITS COOL. I DONT BUY PEOPLE BIKES THAT THEY BUILD ..I BUILD MY OWN SHIT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 24 2009, 06:23 AM~15172037
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

IF IT WAS MY BIKE ID MISS IT TOO....IT WAS A CLEAN BIKE
OR IT IS WHERE EVER IT IS....


----------

